# kidding has started for 2012



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

I have about 32 does to kid this year and the first are on the ground.

Twin girls


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!

I can't imagine having that many does kidding! I'm :hair: with just 3!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats! :lovey:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

32! That's hardcore! We had three last year and I was a mess as it was! 

What beautiful babies  I pray for an easy kidding season for everyone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## Wild_Sunshine (Sep 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

congrats


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I now have 14 kids, the last 5 does kidded in 24hours, they all went to bucks the same day and basically kidded the same day. That was 7 kids from 5 does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You certainly are keeping busy! Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lucky  I have been watching my one doe for a week, last year one day she got a big bag and that night kids so I am being on the safe side but you know how that goes, the more you watch the longer it takes. I just want cute babies again . Congrats and I hope every thing goes well with the rest of them.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Anymore babies born?


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Not due for another week, but anything with these girls is possible. The last 5 must have kept their eyes on the weather, was nice and sunny today is thunder, hail and snow expected close by.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope the rest kid soon! Can't wait to see more of your kids! ♥


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Post pictures of the others too. You know we all want to see them.


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

17 does have kidded 27kids 3 due in the next few days


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats 1The look adorable! Saanens? How many boys and how many girl so far-Hope all goes well!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Those 3 have kidded, 1 boy 2 girls


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy alphalfa !! That's a lot of kiddies !!
Good luck with everyone


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Lost track where I'm up to, I think 24 mums 17 boys 18 girls as of today only 7 to go


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

#27 a buck kid

the odds are even 20 - 20


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Just waiting for 2 more to kid
#28 single girl


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

WOW that's crazy, you must be busy! I wish I had room for that many, since my husband already knows I'm crazy.


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank You, Total for the year was 30 mums, 44 kids, - 23 boys & 21 girls


----------



## goatlady222 (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats! I miss having the little ones. All 25 are "pet" status from my four children doing 4H. Goats age from 14yrs to 3yrs. I knew I was hooked when I had 15 babies in a pen in my kitchen!!


----------

